# National Dog Day is Friday!



## scooterscout99 (Dec 3, 2015)

National Dog Day - August 26


Celebrate our ongoing love affair with dogs on National Dog Day 2021. The bond between humans and dogs has transcended both time and culture.




nationaltoday.com


----------



## Starla (Nov 5, 2020)

Phoebe is ready. She clearly doesn’t get enough attention the other 364 days of the year.


----------



## SteveS55 (7 mo ago)

As if any of these Poodles need a "National Day! Poor, abused doggies....


----------



## BennieJets (Oct 10, 2021)

Okay! So who's deciding on what gadget or toy we all buy next?! First it was the Orbee... next is...?


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

OK, I have now ordered the Orbee and it will be for nat'l dog day -


----------



## WinnieThePoodle (Sep 1, 2020)

Every day is Winnie's day


----------



## kuriooo (Feb 17, 2010)

Kali is clearly overworked & needs her “National Dog Day” to recover. 😆


----------



## Dianaleez (Dec 14, 2019)

"No time to celebrate now. I'm busy."


----------



## Kukla the Tpoo (11 mo ago)

WinnieThePoodle said:


> Every day is Winnie's day
> 
> View attachment 496678


This is a gorgeous photo of Winnie!


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

Before :
"We went for a nice walk in the park today! I had fun!"








"Then we stopped at the pet supply store and I got to go shopping! When were ready to leave, it was raining really, really hard, and there were lots of bright flashes with huuuge noises too. We had to wait a looong time for the rain to let up. I was brave and didn't even hardly flinch!"








After:
"It's my day, and I can do what I want! I want to snooze!"








And later on I get to go to Rally class! What a day!


----------



## ShelleyDickison (12 mo ago)

We got to play with the agility set up. Mom added 2 together.


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

"This is what I do for most of Rally class. Then I finally get to show off!


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

The boys each got several slices of chicken in their dinner bowl. They weren't sure what the special occasion was, but they weren't arguing the payout!


----------



## Spottytoes (Jul 28, 2020)

I wore my T-shirt with this poodle on the front and my doggie shoes and told everyone at work, “Happy National Dog Day!” And of course I gave my poodle boys lots of lovin’ and told them “Happy National Dog Day” too! 😊


----------



## Starla (Nov 5, 2020)

Phoebe got chicken from my plate from lunch. 🙈 








a game of fetch
extra belly rubs while I was working today
a game of hide the toy 
And the yard people are here so she will have a freshly cut yard to noodle around in while I sit outside tonight. She love the freshly cut grass.


----------



## SteveS55 (7 mo ago)

Spottytoes said:


> I wore my T-shirt with this poodle on the front and my doggie shoes and told everyone at work, “Happy National Dog Day!” And of course I gave my poodle boys lots of lovin’ and told them “Happy National Dog Day” too! 😊
> 
> You must have been quite a sight!
> View attachment 496705
> ...


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

Buck is convinced that everyday is national dog day, and he’s not wrong. 😎


----------



## PowersPup (Aug 28, 2020)

Topper had a great National Dog Day. He started off with a snooze in the sun overlooking Lake Superior, then went to our backwoods property and played a lot of chuck-it ball, chased squirrels, dug holes and took naps!


----------



## scooterscout99 (Dec 3, 2015)

Nike scored an extra agility class courtesy of a friend who was out of town.


----------



## Audi (Aug 3, 2021)

94Magna_Tom said:


> Before :
> "We went for a nice walk in the park today! I had fun!"
> View attachment 496694
> 
> ...


I’m going to try the dog food. Looking for some for Bijou.


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

Audi said:


> I’m going to try the dog food. Looking for some for Bijou.


The Dr. Marty's or Wervura? The Dr. Marty's is quite pricey, but he definitely likes it! I add a single hand full (about 10g) to his kibble (200g). I also use it as treats. No way I could feed Elroy (a Standard) this alone due to the cost. He'd eat a whole bag every 2 days!
The Wervura is a good canned food (thanks PtP) that I give him once in a while. He loves that too!


----------



## Audi (Aug 3, 2021)

94Magna_Tom said:


> The Dr. Marty's or Wervura? The Dr. Marty's is quite pricey, but he definitely likes it! I add a single hand full (about 10g) to his kibble (200g). I also use it as treats. No way I could feed Elroy (a Standard) this alone due to the cost. He'd eat a whole bag every 2 days!
> The Wervura is a good canned food (thanks PtP) that I give him once in a while. He loves that too!


The Dr. Marty’s. You’re right,it’s pricey and I buy Farmina,which she loves,too. She’s so picky,so I’m going to add this if she likes it. Boy, my son’s Golden Retriever is having it good. He gets all the treats and food Bijou doesn’t like. Lol


----------

